# Minor's vegetable base v.s. Penzeys soup base



## PytnPlace (Jan 17, 2007)

I usually buy Minor's soup bases and need to get a Vegetable base.  At the same time I am about to make a Penzeys order.  I'm wondering if I should try Penzeys vegetable soup base.  I love the Minor's - it's a quality product - a concentrated paste base that I keep in the freezer.  It 's just that it would be more convenient to just add to the Penzeys order.  Has anyone tried the Penzeys veggie soup base?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 17, 2007)

I have used some of their other bases and found them to be good, but not the veggie.


----------



## GB (Jan 17, 2007)

I have only tried Penzys chicken base. It was the first base I ever tried so I thought it was really good, until I tried Minors. Minors is far better IMO.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 17, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I have only tried Penzys chicken base. It was the first base I ever tried so I thought it was really good, until I tried Minors. Minors is far better IMO.


 
I agree.  I think Penzey's chix is too sweet and not chickeny enough.  They one and only thing from Penzey's that I didn;t find to be heads and taikls better than the competition.

Have never tried veggie bases.

If you love Minor's I would stick to them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 17, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Better Than Bouillion brand of bases sold in supermarkets?


----------



## jennyema (Jan 17, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the Better Than Bouillion brand of bases sold in supermarkets?


 
I have their mushroom flavor at home for when I cooked for a vegetarian.  I thought it was really salty and didn't taste much like mushrooms, but it did make the water taste better


----------



## BlueCat (Jan 17, 2007)

I had not heard of Minor's so I went to their website and they are announcing that they are not making the smaller sized containers anymore.  Only the 16 oz. ones, I guess.  Sounds like a lot of soup base to keep on hand for a home kitchen.

BC


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 17, 2007)

I think Minors is the best other than that the best stock is the one you make from scratch.Minors does have a long shelf life if you keep it in fridge or freezer


----------



## Candocook (Jan 17, 2007)

I've used a lot of the Better Than bouillions. They are quite good.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 18, 2007)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> I had not heard of Minor's so I went to their website and they are announcing that they are not making the smaller sized containers anymore. Only the 16 oz. ones, I guess. Sounds like a lot of soup base to keep on hand for a home kitchen.
> 
> BC


 

I never knew they made any other size for retail sale.  I've never seen anything but a 16 ounce container.  I admit I have a chix and a beef in the fridge and maybe 3 chix and a beef in the freezer.  Adding a bit of chix base is a secret ingredient in lots of restaurant recipes, eg, chinese sauces and vinaigrettes.  Protein helps emulsify a vinaigrette.  So I use it up in dribs and drabs pretty fast in pan sauces, brines, salad dressings, etc.

Minor's is like soy sauce in that it lasts pretty much forever.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 18, 2007)

I do the same thing.  A little here, a little there, enhances dishes.  I have a beef and a chicken in the fridge and Jennyema is right, it lasts forever.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 18, 2007)

You guys are great!  The source for Minor's that I know in the area is not exactly convenient but I'm going to stick with it.  I do love Penzey's but in this case . . .   Your right, I've only known the 16 oz. size and it lasts forever in the freezer, I as well use it for all sorts of things.  Thanks again guys - I can always rely on your input!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2007)

I buy Minor's at BJs.


----------



## GB (Jan 19, 2007)

That is where I get mine too Andy.

On a side note, I am reading Anthony Bordain's Kitchen Confidential right now. There is a part where he talks about when he was in the CIA learning to cook. None of his fellow students in his stocks class could understand why his stock always tasted so much better than his. He would actually smuggle an envelope of minors base into the class and put it in his stock when no one was looking


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 19, 2007)

We don't have BJ's, but we do have a GFS - they stock Minor's ckicken and beef, not veggie, and no low sodium versions.   Love salt, but prefer to add my own control with it.  Maybe I'll check GFS again.  It's been awhile since I stopped by and it's on one of my "routes".  Thanks again for your thoughts!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> We don't have BJ's, but we do have a GFS - they stock Minor's ckicken and beef, not veggie, and no low sodium versions. Love salt, but prefer to add my own control with it. Maybe I'll check GFS again. It's been awhile since I stopped by and it's on one of my "routes". Thanks again for your thoughts!


 
Perhaps you could ask the manager to carry the others varieties.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 19, 2007)

I get mine at BJ's too.  I have only seen chix and beef there, though.

Unfortunately BJ's seems to discontinue things without notice, particularly things that aren't their house brand.

That's why I usually buy an extra or too so that if they do stop carrying it I'll still have some.

My mom buys it at a place in the Chicago area for twice as much as I pay but that place carrys pork, ham, seafood, etc flavors plus lo-sodium Minors.

Personally, I haven't found Minors to be that salty.  Certainly not as salty as Better than Boullion or actual boullion cubes.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2007)

I've use the BTB veggie base as part of the brine for my thanksgiving turkey. Saltiness is less of an issue there.  I haven't used any of the other flavors


----------



## avalondeb (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find Minor Soup Bases in the Connecticut area?  I've never heard of this base and would like to try it.

Thanks.


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you have BJ's in CT? That is where I get mine in MA.


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2007)

You can also order it online. I just did a quick search and this was the first one I saw.


----------

